# All The Aires France 3rd Edition



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Has any one seen the new edition of All The Aires France 3rd Edition. If so what do you think? Is it better than the 2nd edition and will it be worth buying?


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

It seems to have increased in coverage.

I've just tried to pre-order it on Vicarious web site, but the (Vicarious) quoted discount code doesn't seem to be working. This is assuming I've read the instructions properly, of course  

Always a good read in my book! :roll: 

john


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just pre-ordered our copy. Due to be despatched in the first week of March. £17.50 + 50p for 1st class post (which will be despatched first, before the 2nd class post ones).

Gerald


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's an updated code from vicarious books. 

CV234FD


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just pre-ordered mine. The 2nd edition is far and away the most read book on our Van.

(though I'm not as "flash with my cash" as your Gerald. I've opted for the free delivery


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> (though I'm not as "flash with my cash" as your Gerald. I've opted for the free delivery


 :lol: :lol: I would also have gone for the free, but we're going away later in March, and for us 50p was worth the prospect of getting it before we go :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I also pre-ordered 3rd addition for delivery 1st week in March. 

I was also thinking of buying All Aries Spain and Portugal 2009, can anyone recommend buying it considering the small quantity of Aries listed.

Charlie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Chascass said:


> I also pre-ordered 3rd addition for delivery 1st week in March.
> 
> I was also thinking of buying All Aries Spain and Portugal 2009, can anyone recommend buying it considering the small quantity of Aries listed.
> 
> Charlie


Hi,

We have it, and you are right there are very few Aires listed. The Aires are only listed two to a page. That said, if I was visiting the area I think its worth having if only as a backup.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have found the Spain and Portugal book to be very useful


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*discount code vicarious all aires book*

Is there a discount code I can use for the third edition All Aires?


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*gps a joke*

Hi I've just got mine an trying out the GPS coordinates on google they seem to be incorrect in some case's 40 mls out an they state taken on site by our inspectors in one case he must have been in a boat


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If it's like the second edition it is is degrees/minutes and decimal minutes. You can tell it the minutes go over 60 they are using 100 as the full rotation of their 1 minute so you get the situation where their .5 = 30secs
.25 will be 15secs and .75 will be 45secs. there are formulas to convert but lots of GPS will accept the three main systems in use.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Go here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php its much better value for money and far more accurate. All the details you could want of all the aires in Europe for just €15


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> If it's like the second edition it is is degrees/minutes and decimal minutes. You can tell it the minutes go over 60 they are using 100 as the full rotation of their 1 minute so you get the situation where their .5 = 30secs
> .25 will be 15secs and .75 will be 45secs. there are formulas to convert but lots of GPS will accept the three main systems in use.


But no picture and we like to see before we drive, I think all the aires France is brilliant value for money.

Wobby


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I've had mine since last July-ish and it's more or less the same. Quite a few are shown closed though, especially in the Northern France section. Also I was miffed that they hadn't put one I'd discovered in Chalais even after having given them lots of notice. Still, worth the outlay.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We've used the Spain & Portugal Aires book and like Peter and Linda found it very useful. Their Aires can be few and far between and if we find just a few that we like then we think that the book has paid for itself!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try here for 1000 s of aires in Spain,also you can download as poi for sat navs.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Old Womble - not bery good at French. Is this a device to plug into your laptop with a list of aires and services on? 

If so would it be suitable if my French is feeble? I use a French aires book OK.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Friant said:


> Old Womble - not bery good at French. Is this a device to plug into your laptop with a list of aires and services on?
> 
> If so would it be suitable if my French is feeble? I use a French aires book OK.


It includes a Googled translation.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my mate lesanne bought me the campingcar-infos dongle for my birthday and it was fabulous lots of photos of the aires all just like the on line site except you cant{or i couldn't } get them up on a map and in the case of portugal, there are 171 o/n stops listed some beautys but they have to be read with a map,
although we had the spanish / portugal aires book we found it a bit limited but we also had a french portugese coastal aires book that was fantastic


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have found the best way is to have the third edition book, the USB campingcarinfos installed on my laptop, use the actual live campingcarinfos site online (when you can) and google translate the comments and have the campingcarinfos POI installed on the TomTom.

You cant go wrong with all that lot at your disposal yet still we find new ones!

Oh and another tip. Just before you move on to a new region, post on here for recommendations of places to see and aires to stay on. Got some great ones last year, mostly from Gerald.


----------

